# You know you've been on Dim too much when...



## magnoliagrows (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought this would be fun.

Answer: "You know you've been on Dim too much when..."

Me: ....when you dream all night about board (not ppl on the board, but the actual board). I actually saw the blue board, the whole night. I wasn't doing anything. It was just _there_, like a dashboard in my dream.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

When you meet them and can't HELP but call them by their username...it just slips out.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 28, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> When you meet them and can't HELP but call them by their username...it just slips out.



Yea, seriously now I know I'm just my hair lol.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, seriously now I know I'm just my hair lol.



:doh: 

sorry!!! I couldn't help it...it's so fitting...knotty/naughty, ya know...


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

When you genuinely get ticked off by certain people/certain comments and you take that anger or hurt with you for the rest of the day.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 28, 2007)

When you know over 95% of the people by their first name and even know their pets name.
What can I say I am addicted!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

When you've slept with everyone, A to Z, and now you're back to A again

C'mon, A Bolder Boulder FA--you're up again! Let's go.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

You can fully identify with each of the responses on this thread.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 28, 2007)

...you keep trying to hit the "post reply' button on your TV remote.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

You talk english to people who don't.


----------



## ripley (Feb 28, 2007)

When one of your most treasured friendships began at Dims, and you share all your secrets with her, but calling her by her real name (and not her nick) seems strange and weird.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 28, 2007)

When you keep checking with members like Rip to see how many rep cans they can get before they change to the unknown and unseen stars.


----------



## Mini (Feb 28, 2007)

... you have on more than one occasion stopped and asked yourself, what would Tina/AM/Ren/TSL/Carrie do? in this situation.

Which I have. They've all acted as a surrogate conscience for me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2007)

... you refresh and refresh looking for something to read and can't believe there is nothing going on (but it's been 10 seconds since your last post or something new to read).

... you think about what you're going to cook for dinner and how well it will photograph.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 28, 2007)

...or keep waiting for Boteroesque Babe to return.....or wonder why she left in the first place.


----------



## GPL (Feb 28, 2007)

When you are addicted to checking it every single minute on your day off...


----------



## GPL (Feb 28, 2007)

Can I place my bed in this board?
I dont wanna miss anything! 

GPL.

*Wouldnt mind to have breakfast with the ladies, hehe...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Could be getting kinda tight in here, with all the pepole camping here...


GPL said:


> Can I place my bed in this board?
> I dont wanna miss anything!
> 
> GPL.
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

..... when you're at work for 9 hours and everytime the boss walks out you're checking the boards to see what's going on, what's new, who's on, reading....reading...reading..... post...post...post.....read some more.... OOOPPPSSS, here come the boss.... click off..... 

*tapping watch, waiting for the boss to leave again*

And then you're back at it again.....


----------



## mejix (Feb 28, 2007)

remember names like weetabix, ovince, earthaquake

or cant remember the names of that german blonde (sugar something) or the woman from florida that wore a scuba diving suit and got into a big fight with everybody

or seen these threads at least twice a year since 1996: 
positions for fat sex
how do i tell her?, 
how do i make my wife/gf gain weight? 



*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 28, 2007)

magnoliagrows said:


> I thought this would be fun.
> 
> Answer: "You know you've been on Dim too much when..."
> 
> Me: ....when you dream all night about board (not ppl on the board, but the actual board). I actually saw the blue board, the whole night. I wasn't doing anything. It was just _there_, like a dashboard in my dream.




Is it even possible to be on Dim too much? :huh:  

I think I scared myself.


Dennis...going off to chat with beautiful women and cool people and cool, beautiful women. :happy:


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I've only been here a short time, but I think by knowing who each and every one of these people are....

"....what would Tina/AM/Ren/TSL/Carrie do? in this situation." 

....is a good indication that I'm on here a lot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2007)

When you're at work and the filtering software won't let you see Dimensions, let alone checking the voting in the Foodee room... and it isn't even lunchtime yet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2007)

You meet a Dimmer for the first time, but you can't communicate unless your logged in.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2007)

When all you talk about is what you read at DIMS! Hubby really gets tired of this - LOL!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 28, 2007)

When someone in your offline life says something awesome and you mentally start to give them rep.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 28, 2007)

rainyday said:


> When someone in your offline life says something awesome and you mentally start to give them rep.



 
Awkward. Very, very awkward...


----------



## rainyday (Mar 1, 2007)

When your mind has its own names for some posters and you mentally think that name when you see their posts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I know which one I am! I'm the Ass!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 1, 2007)

Nope, Fuzz lol. (And I decided to edit my post and unshare my list lest someone get their feelings hurt.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 1, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Nope, Fuzz lol. (And I decided to edit my post and unshare my list lest someone get their feelings hurt.)



All I wanna know is did I have a nickname? And if not what's a girl gotta do to get one?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 1, 2007)

magnoliagrows said:


> I thought this would be fun.
> 
> Answer: "You know you've been on Dim too much when..."
> 
> Me: ....when you dream all night about board (not ppl on the board, but the actual board). I actually saw the blue board, the whole night. I wasn't doing anything. It was just _there_, like a dashboard in my dream.



. . . when you read an insightful post and no longer learn something about yourself in the process. Note: in my 70th year, I'm still far from this.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2007)

I was driving on the freeway this morning, saw a pileup happening ahead of me, and rather than slowing down tried to click "Refresh" and "View New Posts".


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I was driving on the freeway this morning, saw a pileup happening ahead of me, and rather than slowing down tried to click "Refresh" and "View New Posts".



Good call!

So "refreshing" to see something new. :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 1, 2007)

You know you've been on Dim too much when...

You expect to see avatars and signatures on your Microsoft Outlook email at work, or when you attempt to log into your computer at work with your Dims user name and password...

fa_man_stan


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

You "fellow dimensioners" start _posting_ and _repping_ in my dreams some stuff that borders somewhere between normalcy to quite rather bizarre topics/comments! :doh:  :shocked:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2007)

You're sitting in class, listening to a boring lecture, and all you can think is "I wonder if anyone's replied to that thread I posted?"


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Mar 1, 2007)

...you walk down the street and consciously believe that everyone thinks that fat is fabulous too!! Huumm maybe that is when you have been on just the right amount?


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 1, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> ...you walk down the street and consciously believe that everyone thinks that fat is fabulous too!! Huumm maybe that is when you have been on just the right amount?



I'd have to say that is the most brilliant reply of this thread.


----------



## GPL (Mar 1, 2007)

You've been too much in here when newbies ask you if you are the webmaster 

GPL.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

...you start thinking and dreaming in english - although it isn't your first language...


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 1, 2007)

When at the store you buy snack food to have on hand when your in the chat room or reading the foodee board.


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*You're laughing at the computer... 
and everyone else in the office thinks you've finally *snapped*!


*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 1, 2007)

When you have a quick link to Dims on the top of your web browser AND when you have at least 10 phone numbers for people from Dims.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> ... you refresh and refresh looking for something to read and can't believe there is nothing going on (but it's been 10 seconds since your last post or something new to read).



Yes. This is me.


----------



## Oona (Mar 1, 2007)

... when you get up an hour earlier than you need to in the morning and get ready quick so you can spend at LEAST an hour on the boards before work.


... when all the products you buy (shoes, clothes, hair accessories, makeup, etc) were mentioned by someone on the boards. 


( both of those are me  )


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 1, 2007)

You have to remember some people don't get it when you worry your ass looks too small in some photo.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ...or keep waiting for Boteroesque Babe to return.....or wonder why she left in the first place.



YES! I adore me some BB.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 1, 2007)

When you have more friends here than you do in real life. 

The good thing is a lot of Dimensions people have become my freind in real life.


----------



## GPL (Mar 1, 2007)

tooz said:


> Yes. This is me.



I have to say I do the same!!
Especcially when I dont want to go to sleep in the middle of the night, hehe...

GPL.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2007)

When you think that you might actually run into a man in real life who actually likes fat women...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2007)

Wait - these guys aren't all in my imagination? O_O


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're sitting in class, listening to a boring lecture, and all you can think is "I wonder if anyone's replied to that thread I posted?"



Yup! This.is.me.


...daily.


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> When you have more friends here than you do in real life.




Guilty.




mossystate said:


> When you think that you might actually run into a man in real life who actually likes fat women...




Guilty again.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2007)

When you pretty much know what smilies a person will use in their posts.....or like with me.....these.....................


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> You "fellow dimensioners" start _posting_ and _repping_ in my dreams some stuff that borders somewhere between normalcy to quite rather bizarre topics/comments! :doh:  :shocked:



Wait. Some of that already happens. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

When I get emotionally tied to other Dimmers.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> When I get emotionally tied to other Dimmers.



You know, I was just thinking that for as long as I have been coming to Dimensions, not many people know much about me.There are a handful of people I would like to know better, but I get to thinking it would now be odd in some way, because I have been here so long...anyhoo...I can understand how that could happen...even here in cyberlandia.


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2007)

mossystate said:


> When you think that you might actually run into a man in real life who actually likes fat women...


 I LOVE fat women and I LOVE being fat, everyone around me, even
my doctor, knows it, too! But then, no one on Dim's boards knows me in real life.
Edgar


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2007)

When your hobbies begin to get boring, and Dimensions is the first thing you think of to get out of them.

*Playes DBZ BT 2*
"I could be on the boards now."


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2007)

When things people say hurt your feelings.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> ... you refresh and refresh looking for something to read and can't believe there is nothing going on (but it's been 10 seconds since your last post or something new to read).



I, too, am stamped Guilty.



Oona said:


> ... when you get up an hour earlier than you need to in the morning and get ready quick so you can spend at LEAST an hour on the boards before work.



I, too, am stamped Guilty.



HotBBWnKC said:


> ...you walk down the street and consciously believe that everyone thinks that fat is fabulous too!! Huumm maybe that is when you have been on just the right amount?



I, too, believe this is the best post within this thread. I am also Guilty of this.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Mar 2, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I'd have to say that is the most brilliant reply of this thread.





Chimpi said:


> I, too, believe this is the best post within this thread. I am also Guilty of this.



Thank You!!!  I try to believe that everyday when I leave the house.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> When you're at work and the filtering software won't let you see Dimensions, let alone checking the voting in the Foodee room... and it isn't even lunchtime yet.



You know you've been on DIM too much when...you were bound and determined to figure out how to put your PC on the unfiltered server so you can chat at work. And guess what I am "working" as you read this


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 2, 2007)

When you start being late for everywhere you have to go, because you just got so caught up in reading the boards


----------



## imfree (Mar 2, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> When you start being late for everywhere you have to go, because you just got so caught up in reading the boards


 I'm guilty, as charged, Kathy!
HUGGZZ,
Edgar


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 2, 2007)

When you realize that you've spent 50 minutes of your library computer time here and you've only got 10 minutes to read all the new comic news on newsarama, plus find out what new comics come out next Wednesday. 

Either made or lost a lot of friends with that one...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 2, 2007)

You have burned food on the stovetop because you are too preoccupied reading a thread.:doh:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 2, 2007)

you haven't seen a nipple on the internet in ages!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

You are somewhere else planning on what your next post might be. :doh:


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

Ivy said:


> you haven't seen a nipple on the internet in ages!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

You are in chat and it is pretty entertaining and you have to pee...really...have....to...pee..but you wait until certain people run out of steam, so you don't miss anything.Then, other times, chat is so boring that you go to the bathroom just to say hi to yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2007)

mossystate said:


> You are in chat and it is pretty entertaining and you have to pee...really...have....to...pee..but you wait until certain people run out of steam, so you don't miss anything.



Laptop: A lot of money.
Wireless internet: A good amount of money.
Installing wireless internet: Days or weeks of hair-ripping frustration.
Never having to say, "BRB, bathroom": _*PRICELESS.*_


----------



## biggie (Mar 3, 2007)

When I want to say :"it's a thousand miles away" 
or 
"it costs 500 dollars" 

and I end up saying:

"it's a thousands pounds away" 
or
"it costs 500 pounds" (well, OK, this works well if you live in the UK...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


>



Too cute.... it wouldn't let me rep you again :blink:


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 3, 2007)

Um.

Mods?

Nipples offend me.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

For times when Dim's "no nipple" policy seems too myopic, I subscribe to _Nipple Weekly_, to remain abreast with current developments and strides in the nipple scene.


----------



## Tina (Mar 3, 2007)

Boy, you're milking it for all it's worth, aren't you?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> Boy, you're milking it for all it's worth, aren't you?



You really nipped that one in the bud! .....owwwwwWWWW!! :doh:


----------



## saucywench (Mar 3, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> You really nipped that one in the bud! .....owwwwwWWWW!! :doh:


Tit for tat.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 3, 2007)

Boobies.

...

Oh, sorry, we were supposed to be clever, weren't we? You guys didn't keep me abreast of the situation!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolutely relevant.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 4, 2007)

Equally relevant.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

When you know the real names of more than 10 dimmers, and you can name more than 50 handles off the top of your head.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 4, 2007)

When you team together with another Dimmer and start composing silly polls!!


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 7, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> When you know the real names of more than 10 dimmers, and you can name more than 50 handles off the top of your head.



No joke. I know in Chat, I know most people's first names. I think it might be strange to meet some of these people in person and call them by their usernames.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 7, 2007)

when you know who all the "trolls" are before they even type a word.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

I found both Magnoliagrows and I on seperate computers checking up on the boards before.......









......6am. :huh: :blink: 

geesh


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

... you read some news mentioning a "new dimension" of something and you actually read "new *Dimensions*"... :doh:

(Though the german language with all these capitals - nouns are written with a capital at the beginning (like "Dimension") - is quite helpful for such misreadings...)


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> No joke. I know in Chat, I know most people's first names. I think it might be strange to meet some of these people in person and call them by their usernames.



you know, i've thought about this, and would be surprised if someone DIDN'T call me soup, soupy, or super if i met someone from here!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 27, 2007)

...when you post a rant in somebody else's blog. Sorry about that b.!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2007)

When I watch "Two Weeks Notice" and suddenly realize what AnnMarie's avatar message means...........


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2007)

...a "Not able to connect with Dimension.com" message in your browser makes you nervous.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 11, 2007)

*You feel that those in chat are more of family to you than your real family(although in my case that may be good!)Those here I know by name are even closer to me but like all families here you have good & bad members.I love all of you that have meade me feel so loved & wanted.To those who try to change me TOO FN BAD I'm me & here to stay!!!!*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2007)

When you've already posted 30 times today, you can barely keep your eyes open or form a coherent sentence, but just CAN'T leave Hyde Park for the night.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2007)

You see a post from an old Dim'eer that hasn't been on in ages and you rush to read it and reply, and its... a noob, with a similar name but not the same name.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 18, 2007)

magnoliagrows said:


> Answer: "You know you've been on Dim too much when..."



. . . when you look at the "Happy Birthday Les" thread, encounter Liz's 'Hilda' illustrations, and think she looks scrawny.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

When your name is "last post by" on all your favorite threads!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2007)

When you accidently type Dimensions address into the address bar, when you're really wanting to go to another place. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

...the first twenty threads of the thread list show your name as "last post by"... :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . . when you look at the "Happy Birthday Les" thread, encounter Liz's 'Hilda' illustrations, and think she looks scrawny.



You know....I thought so to, Ho Ho . Poor Hilda.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

There are no more bold blue links indicating that there is a new reply that you haven't read yet.

And when you refresh the screen, and there is, you cannot click the mouse fast enough.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> There are no more bold blue links indicating that there is a new reply that you haven't read yet.
> 
> And when you refresh the screen, and there is, you cannot click the mouse fast enough.



I finding myself doing that now. :doh: I'm even going back further in the pages to find threads I've missed. I just feel like typing damn it! (or is it dammit?):blink:


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 28, 2007)

While walking through campus, you see a guy with round glasses and long hair carrying a portfolio, and for a split second you think, "Ned Sonntag?!"


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 28, 2007)

You say something witty and clever in real life and immediately think to yourself "gee, I hope someone reps me for that!"


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 28, 2007)

... someone at work send out a business-related e-mail that you agree with, and you try to "rep" them.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 28, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> You say something witty and clever in real life and immediately think to yourself "gee, I hope someone reps me for that!"



yeah and you drag around empty cans of Mountain Dew cause you're like "chicks dig guys with board cred" and you're all like "hey baby, what's going on" and you hold up a can to prove you're awesome and they put 10 cents in it and back away from the crazy homeless man slowly.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah and you drag around empty cans of Mountain Dew cause you're like "chicks dig guys with board cred" and you're all like "hey baby, what's going on" and you hold up a can to prove you're awesome and they put 10 cents in it and back away from the crazy homeless man slowly.



you are funny, Mr. Blazing *reps*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

You start digging out and resurrecting threads, just because you're bored.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah and you drag around empty cans of Mountain Dew cause you're like "chicks dig guys with board cred" and you're all like "hey baby, what's going on" and you hold up a can to prove you're awesome and they put 10 cents in it and back away from the crazy homeless man slowly.



Dude, do you work at Barnes & Noble too? 'cause I totally see that guy every Saturday .


----------



## rainyday (Apr 30, 2007)

You wish you had a "UserCP" list for your life, so everything you needed to attend to was all on one handy list.


----------



## GPL (Apr 30, 2007)

.... you end a regular letter or email with GPL instead your real name


----------

